# remington 742 carbine finished this one today



## ed103 (Jul 1, 2012)

Just finished this today, before it looked like it fell off the back of a truck and slid down the road.took all the rifle apart then i took off the  bluing and airbrushed in od green dipped in camo,and also done the scope in od to match rifle.tell me what you think about it.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Jul 1, 2012)

Absolutely outstanding job!


----------



## T.P. (Jul 1, 2012)

Lots of deer been killed with them ol' rifles! Looks great!


----------



## deadend (Jul 1, 2012)

Work looks good but those see-thrus made me throw up in my mouth a little and my kid started crying when he got a peek at them.


----------



## georgia_home (Jul 1, 2012)

Looks fine to me!


----------



## Reel Time (Jul 4, 2012)

I use to have one of those.  A 742 carbine. It was stolen from my house years ago. I loved my 742. Yours looks great. You did an outstanding job. If you don't like it I will take it for sure. Seeing yours sure does make me miss mine. I think I will start looking for one. That gun brings back alot of memories.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jul 4, 2012)

Nice......


----------



## Luckybuck (Jul 4, 2012)

Can't begin to tell you how many shots I put thru my 742.  Most popular auto loader in the 60's for many years following.  Your job looks great.


----------



## Michael F. Gray (Jul 4, 2012)

Not a semi-auto man, but I'd say it looks a lot better than something that fell off the truck. Good job.


----------



## _BuckMaster_ (Jul 7, 2012)

Looks Good...Man What A Nice Looking Rifle!


----------



## brandonsc (Jul 7, 2012)

i love both of my 742's one 308 and one 30-06 and have killed deer with both i really like what you done to yours


----------



## Thunderchicken (Jul 18, 2012)

That is a Deer Doggin machine!! My dad use to have one, loved it!!


----------



## WLhunter (Jul 20, 2012)

Super nice! I have my dads old one..it has the see thru mounts as well..heard a lot of people hate on em..but they have been on there as long as i can remember..still a tack driver never had to adjust that old bushnell!


----------



## Lead Poison (Oct 9, 2012)

deadend said:


> Work looks good but those see-thrus made me throw up in my mouth a little and my kid started crying when he got a peek at them.



I agree; I hate see through mounts.

The rifle looks great except for the see throughs.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 9, 2012)

Love them KwikSites man  Ol man totes a regular length one, ain no tellin how many it's put on the table


----------



## marknga (Oct 9, 2012)

Looks great! Nice job.

I have a 742 that my Granddad gave me 1975... brand new as he had won in a Commerce Ga. Lions Club Raffle. I've killed a bunch of deer with that rifle, still take it to the range and shoot it every year or so and it still shoots good. Just a heavy bugger to tote around.
Mine also has the Good O' Ga Boy Deer Hunting Kit on it:
Weaver 4X Scope sitting on see thru mounts.

Again very nice job on a classic.


----------



## rosewood (Oct 29, 2012)

What gun?  I don't see no gun.


----------



## Luke0927 (Oct 29, 2012)

I like it! I've killed a bunch of deer with my 7400 in '06.


----------



## Golfball wacker guy (Nov 1, 2012)

Nice gun, I have hunted with one since 1985.


----------



## mauk trapper (Nov 1, 2012)

I really love it, looks great. I've got an old 740 I would like to do something with. Yours looks wonderful.


----------



## Lparker73 (Nov 12, 2012)

looks good


----------



## Shug (Nov 12, 2012)

Nice job


----------



## karlyk (Dec 10, 2012)

i just saw you post, i love what you did to the 742. i have one that i got passed to me from my dad. what did it cost to do this or did you do it yourself? once again looks good


----------



## ed103 (Dec 11, 2012)

karlyk,i done the job myself.camo dipped it and airbrushed it.i really enjoy hunting with it its a classis rifle with a modern twist.


----------

